# RV friendly Campsites in Europe?



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all

Anyone know any?

Coolcolly has given me a few pointers for Spain (thank you)

Alan Rogers books are helpful to certain point, but after that your left ringing round campsites to see if your RV can get in!!!

We are off the end off the year fulltiming and for me personally a list of campsites in Europe would be a godsend for when we go.

Can anyone else reccomend RV friendly campsites?

Regards


Alex J


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, it is a problem. In all the years we've been rv'ing haven't found a book. Some of the clubs for American motorhomes publish lists collated from members . We tend to just turn up & hope , only difficult time is Jul/Aug when everywhere is full but out of season there is usually space somewhere for a big'un. There has been the odd site where we couldn't even enter the campsite ( we are 34ft long). Municipals are good as often they don't have neatly demarcated pitches, just a large field! In this country we always phone ahead & book.


----------

